# Vendaval  - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)



## trepkos (7 Jul 2010 às 11:52)

*Por volta das 11 horas abateu-se sobre Montemor uma tempestade de vento e pó*, vento forte a muito forte com rajadas, não se via nada tal a quantidade de pó, era assustador, chegava a parecer nevoeiro, durou cerca de *20 minutos.*

Por agora acalmou, mas sopra um vento muito quente e está muito abafado, estão árvores inteiras caídas no chão e ramadas, muito lixo nas ruas e raminhos em cima de carros, está um caos autentico.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos.

Um pequeno Incêndio, a atmosfera muito carregada de pó a Sul:






Mais pó na atmosfera para oeste:





Idem:





Idem:






Alguns efeitos:





Video com alguns efeitos:


PS: O vento é tão quente que me sinto dentro de um secador.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 14:24)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

*Mini-tornado em Ferreira do Alentejo*

Um mini-tornado atingiu Odivelas, no concelho de Ferreira do Alentejo, ao início da tarde. Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Ferreira confirmaram ao tvi24.pt que várias explorações agrícolas foram afectadas, com *árvores centenárias arrancadas pela raiz *e alguns telhados completamente levantados pela força do vento. 
No local está já a Protecção Civil, máquina da Câmara Municipal de Ferreira do Alentejo e ainda 12 bombeiros das corporações de Ferreira, Beja e Alvito.

IOL Diário


----------



## trepkos (7 Jul 2010 às 14:49)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*



Gerofil disse:


> *Mini-tornado em Ferreira do Alentejo*
> 
> Um mini-tornado atingiu Odivelas, no concelho de Ferreira do Alentejo, ao início da tarde. Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Ferreira confirmaram ao tvi24.pt que várias explorações agrícolas foram afectadas, com *árvores centenárias arrancadas pela raiz *e alguns telhados completamente levantados pela força do vento.
> No local está já a Protecção Civil, máquina da Câmara Municipal de Ferreira do Alentejo e ainda 12 bombeiros das corporações de Ferreira, Beja e Alvito.
> ...



Pode ter sido semelhante ao que aconteceu aqui, foram inúmeras árvores ao chão, árvores de grande porte sendo que algumas ficaram partidas ao meio, não foram arrancados telhados que eu saiba, em nível de danos na vegetação assemelha-se mais a um Furacão.

Quem foi apanhado na rua não ganhou para o susto, nunca se tinha nada visto nada assim a nível de vento, nem durante as depressões do inverno, felizmente não há danos materiais e pessoais a registar.

Apenas há a registar a força, amplitude que este evento teve e a quantidade brutal de pó e areia que se levantou.

PS: Aqui não foi nenhum mini, maxi, super o que queiram chamar, não foi tornado nenhum foi apenas vento.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2010 às 14:51)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

Lá estão os jornalistas e a treta dos mini tornados. Haja paciência.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

Escrevi nos comentários da notícia o esclarecimento de não existirem mini-tornados...

O certo é que mudaram o título da notícia:

http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/mini-tornado-ferreira-do-alentejo-odivelas-tvi24/1175929-4071.html


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2010 às 15:23)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

Mas foi mesmo tornado? 
É o que se falou de um downburst certo?


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2010 às 15:24)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

A atmosfera penso que não está favorável a tornados devido ao LCL e CAPE  localizados num nível alto, mas também não é impossível. 

E pelo contrário, está *muito* favorável a ocorrerem downbursts secos que são especialmente fortes. A ver se aparecem mais dados e fotos do evento.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 15:25)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*



rozzo disse:


> Mas foi mesmo tornado?
> É o que se falou de um downburst certo?



mini-tornado é que não foi...pelo menos assim a notícia está menos errada.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Jul 2010 às 15:33)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

*Tornado em Ferreira do Alentejo
Árvores e telhados arrancados quando os termómetros continuam a marcar 40 graus no Alentejo. Ventos fortes afectaram também Torrão do Alentejo*

Por: Redacção /Pedro Vaz Marques  |  07-07-2010  14: 03


ACTUALIZADA ÀS 15h18

Um Tornado atingiu Odivelas, no concelho de Ferreira do Alentejo, ao início da tarde, durante cerca de 15 a 20 minutos, de acordo com uma testemunha.

Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Ferreira confirmaram ao tvi24.pt que várias explorações agrícolas foram afectadas, com árvores centenárias arrancadas pela raiz e alguns telhados de habitações e de anexos agrícolas completamente levantados pela força do vento.

Uma testemunha diz também que houve corte de estradas, cuja normalidade já foi restabelecida pelos bombeiros, com ajuda das populações. Um incêndio de mato deflagrou na altura mas já foi extinto.

«Foram momentos de terror, com muito vento. O tempo está muito quente e de repente o vento começou a soprar muito forte. E tão depressa quanto apareceu, desapareceu», conta a testemunha.

Os montes de palha foram também revolvidos pelo vento, ficando espalhados pelas estradas e campos. «O que já havia sido ceifado perdeu a sua utilidade», relata.

No local está já a Protecção Civil, bem como máquinas da Câmara Municipal de Ferreira do Alentejo e ainda 12 bombeiros das corporações de Ferreira, Beja e Alvito.
Já em Torrão do Alentejo, concelho de Alcácer do Sal, ventos fortes pela manhã levaram à queda de árvores e ao corte de uma estrada, confirmou ao tvi24.pt fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Setúbal. Duas árvores de grande porte provocaram danos no telhado da escola primária e uma outra na escola secundária da vila, ambas vazias devido ao final da aulas.

Já a estrada regional 2, que esteve cortada, viu já a trânsito restabelecido. 

*in iol.pt*


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

O jornalista leu o fórum e corrigiu a notícia...


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2010 às 17:07)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/68194-tornado-atinge-ferreira-do-alentejo-


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jul 2010 às 20:38)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

Eu fui a pesca para a barragem do Alvito esta manha. Ao qual antes de sair de casa em Évora verifiquei as condições meteorológicas e não gostei do que vi. Por isso envie uma mensagem no tópico do seguimento das condições a sul do pais a perguntar a se alguém me sabia responder. Tópico esse que apague quando cheguei a casa por não ter resposta e não se enquadrar.

Na barragem por volta das 7:30 levantaram-se pequenos tornados um deles com uma duração ainda um pouco significativa, o qual não consegui fotografar com a "pressa de recolher o material antes que levantasse voo. 
A chuva era gelada, característica de cúmulos altos.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2010 às 21:39)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

Claro que não vou dizer que era impossível ser um tornado, mas acho algo improvável, por vários motivos:

- Por não haverem muitas condições típicas de formação de tornados.
- Por serem nuvens de base pouco baixa, muito menos provável..
- Porque já se viu, que nuns sítios mais forte, noutros menos, mas esta rajadas fortes varreram desde o Algarve até a Norte de Lisboa, aqui, e em muitos outros sítios houve vendaval! Eu bem dei conta dele, estava "zombie" de sono, mas ainda assim fiquei impressionado com a força das rajadas!

Ou seja, parece-me subsidência associada à massa nebulosa instável em altitude que atravessou de Sul a Norte, com a massa de ar seco e quente à superfície.. Já neste tópico referidos os "dry downbursts" penso eu!

Mais uma vez, por dizer isto não nego totalmente a hipótese de tornado, acho estranho, mas não estava lá para desmentir, portanto..


Mais um detalhe.. Sim claro que arrancar árvores de raíz pode parecer demasiado forte para simples rajadas sem tornado, é um pouco violento. Mas lembro-me como se fosse ontem, de uma situação parecida, em 2003, poucos dias antes da imensa vaga de calor.
Esta já se estava a "cozinhar", com cut-off a SW, e nuvens deste tipo a tentar entrar pela costa Sul. Na altura estava num parque de campismo perto de Porto Covo, bastante fresco até, e haviam cumulos destes de base alta.
E numa das manhãs, houve 2 episódios, sem chuva, de rajadas fortíssimas, mas quando digo fortes, mesmo fortes, que me deixaram boqueabertos, especialmente o 2º, em que metade das tendas voou, além de diversos mais estragos, só me lembro de abrigar no carro, e esperar que a montagem da minha fosse o suficientemente forte. 
Foi algo bastante "surreal" por nunca ter presenciado nada assim parecido. Claro não teria como medir, mas quase que aposto um dedo da mão que as rajadas andaram de certeza acima dos 80/90 km/h, ou mais, deveras assustador.

Quero com isto dizer, que este tipo de fenómeno pouco frequente por estas paragens, na verdade pode atingir proporções bastante violentas!


----------



## trepkos (8 Jul 2010 às 01:09)

*Re: Vendaval - Alentejo - 7 Julho 2010 (Tornado, Downburst, Frente de rajada ?)*

*Vento forte arranca árvores em Évora e Montemor​*
Um fenómeno localizado de ventos fortes e cruzados arrancou esta quarta-feira quase duas dezenas de árvores nas zonas de Évora e Montemor-o-Novo, disse à agência Lusa uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora. 

A mesma fonte adiantou que perto de Évora, na Estrada Nacional 380 (EN380), que liga a cidade alentejana à localidade das Alcáçovas (Viana do Alentejo), registou-se, às 10h53, a queda de 15 árvores, no tendo provocado feridos. 

Segundo a mesma fonte, o mesmo fenómeno fez-se também sentir perto da localidade de São Cristóvão, no concelho de Montemor-o-Novo, onde caíram, pelo menos, três árvores.  

Também em declarações à Lusa, uma fonte da GNR de Évora disse que o trânsito na EN380 chegou a estar "condicionado devido à queda de árvores" na zona, sendo que a circulação já se faz com normalidade.  

Fonte do CDOS de Setúbal teve conhecimento de ventos fortes na zona do Torrão, concelho de Alcácer do Sal, mas que não causaram qualquer tipo  de estragos.   

Fonte: Correio da Manhã - http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...nto-forte-arranca-arvores-em-evora-e-montemor


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Jul 2010 às 02:56)

Boas 

É pá houve muitos tornados ontem é tornados em todo o lado. 

Abraços


----------



## rozzo (8 Jul 2010 às 13:33)

Acho que a explicação da Wikipedia sobre microbursts está bastante simples e intuitiva, em especial para perceber a diferença entre os "dry microbursts" e "wet microbursts". (No nosso caso seco claro!)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microburst#Dry_microbursts

Este também está muito bom, a descrever estas trovoadas secas de base alta, e os mecanismos e efeitos envolvidos:

http://www.weather.com/blog/weather/8_13021.html

Claro que o termo "micro" aqui pode estar desajustado, pois a escala disto foi larga, ao longo de toda a linha de nuvens a atravessar o país desde o Algarve até se dissipar algures a meio do país..
Portanto talvez mais "dry downburst".

Também há outra coisa interessante, os "heatbursts", que no fundo têm esse mecanismo, e são gerados em trovoadas em dissipação, onde a "morte" das correntes convectivas força a queda das gotas, e assim uma corrente descendente. O resto do processo, equivale ao referido nos outros sites, com evaporação por haver camada seca e quente em baixo, etc.
E tem a correspondência com o que vimos ontem de nestas rajadas a temperatura ter subido a pique.

http://www.islandnet.com/~see/weather/storm/bursts.htm

Não penso que aqui seja um "heatburst" puro como os descritos na página anterior, pois penso que estão associados a trovoadas "completas", de base baixa, profundas, que não era o caso de ontem.
Mas de cada um destes links, vejo fenómenos e explicações físicas, ligados uns aos outros, que juntos me parecem explicar bastante bem a situação de ontem..

Algo assim do tipo:

 1) celulas em dissipaçao  morte das correntes ascendentes
 2) morte das correntes ascendentes   queda das gotas e consequente downdraft
 3) cb's de base alta (donwdraft com ar seco por baixo)  evaporação das gotas (virga)
 3) evaporação por baixo da nuvem  mais arrefecimento da camada descendente
 4) mais arrefecimento da camada descendente  mais downdraft
 5) downdraft com ar já extremamento seco  aquecimento por compressão 
 6) chegada à superfície de rajadas fortes, de ar seco, em aquecimento, que foi o que vimos..


----------



## Zerrui (13 Jul 2010 às 10:54)

Nessa data, a atmosfera esteve muito instável a sul do rio Tejo. Haveria células convectivas, movimentos ascendentes  e descendentes. Os tornados são hidrometeoros, trombas nebulosas que *atingem o solo*, descendo de uma nuvem. Não será possível determinar uma direcção predominante do vento pois o ar circula e espalha os destroços. Um tornado é coisa visível! Não se podendo observar, e durando quase 20 minutos... seria um downdraft, uma espécie de _queda de ar que, no entanto, deveria ser mais fria... Só conversando com estudiosos, não com esses que não hesitam em inventar "tsunamis meteorológicos", "mini tornados" ou quejandos por não conhecerem o que já foi estudado e descrito até à exaustão. Não se fiem também em mim: confirmem nos organismos oficiais de meteorologia pois é lá que moram os conceitos credíveis (reserve-se sempre a tolerância científica...).
Caro parceiro de conversa, agradeço a descrição e a documentação (conduzir a filmar deve ser punível e o melhor é omitir a identificação... mas sendo também perigoso para si e para os outros, o melhor é evitá-lo!). A METEO ganha com estes testemunhos! Obrigado._


----------

